# Frame glue up jig plans



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm already pretty sure how I'll make a glue up jig for my monster truck banks, but figured I'd cruise google images anyway, just in case someone has something simpler. Not found anything yet. However, I did run across this neat looking picture frame glue up plan that I think may be of use to some of you. I figure it's always better to make your own if you can, rather than buy.
Frame and Panel Gluing Up Jig ? WoodArchivist


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a pretty elaborate jig, the main benefit of which is the cams in place of clamps. You could accomplish the same thing with a flat base and an L shaped fence set absolutely square with a large draftsman's 90 degree triangle. Use two horizontal clampsand measure for square. If your rails and styles were cut accurately to length, squaring one corner should be enough to guarantee a square door.

That simpler jig would also work for picture frames. Lots of paste wax to keep squeeze out at bay. If I did make a jig, I'd prefer something simpler and ridged and made of Baltic Birch ply rather than MDF. 

Some musing about my most common project, picture frames.
I wonder it a second L to go over the opposite corner of the frame would help squaring up picture frames, with their mitered corners that slip and slide when glued? Maybe add a sliding stop block on the long arm of the first long L's arm to keep the corners from sliding out of alignment? Then the second L to hold the opposite corner square. Aligning all four slippery corners is the game and applying lots of pressure isn't really needed to close the miters during glueup. Strength of a mitered corner comes from a spline or by attaching a layer of wood underneath with butt joints that overlap the miters. That second layer allows for the canvas stretcher's thickness. A jig like that would help me keep up with my wife's art production. Thanks Theo for posting the jig. It sure spurred some thought.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice jig. Thanks.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want some ideas for a jig, you really need to check google images. I ran across very simple designs, and very complicated designs, and a bunch in between. Most of them would work I would say, but a few looked like they would not do accurate work. I really think most, if not all, of the complicated designs were made just to prove they could, not because they were better. 

And, of course, found this one looking for a totally different type of jig - a glue up jig for putting together my pig and truck banks. Didn't find a thing that would do more for me than one I already have in mind, based on one I did some time ago. Well worth looking tho, you never know just what you will run across.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This is another jig I ran across. Looks pretty neat, and not complicated. Can't think of anything just now I would want one for, but maybe in the future.
Rectangular Glue-up Clamping Jig - by BritBoxmaker @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------

